# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  ~ غروب الشمس ~

## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ..

 وانا راجع من النخيل ..
قلت اصور ليكم بعض الصور:~






















اتمنى تعجبكم ..

تحياتي ,,

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم |~

تصوير مرررة حلو 

وعجبوني كلهم وخصوصاً "3

ننتظر جديد العدسسة =)

----------

مضراوي (08-07-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

> السسلام عليكم |~
> 
> تصوير مرررة حلو 
> 
> وعجبوني كلهم وخصوصاً "3
> 
> ننتظر جديد العدسسة =)



عليكم السلام ..

يسلموا اختي ع المرور الطيب ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

تحياتي ..

----------


## حبايب

فكرة التصوير رائعه 
بس جودة الصورة ضعيفه 
.. 
بس على فكره .. ما اشوف الشمس )) امزح ^^


اتمنى لك التوفيق خيوو 
بانتظار مزيد من الصور

----------

مضراوي (08-12-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*حلوين والله يا مضراوي 

تسلم عدستك*

----------

مضراوي (08-12-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صور حلوووة ومناظر جمييله*
*تسلم اخوي مضرواي*
*ماننحرم صورك الحلووة*
*ربي يعطيك العاافيه*
*تحيآآتي*

----------

مضراوي (08-12-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ..

اشكركم على تعطير متصفحي ,,

لآعدمنا طلآتكم ..

تحيااتي ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

ما شاء الله 
اللقطااات حلووين مررره 


بالتوفييق ياارب

----------


## I wanna

*جميل وننتظر كل ما هو جديد لديك*

*اتمنى ان تكبر الصور بشكل اكبر في المرات القادمة*

----------


## Hussain.T

جميل جدا..

وخصوصا الصورهـ 2..

^_^

يعطيك العآفيه أخوي..

وتسلم لي هالديآت المبدعه..

----------

